# 55 g tank available



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

If anyone in the area is interested in a 55 utility tank with stand, you can see it at http://www.dfwfishbox.com/forums/production/showthread.php?t=17937

--Michael


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

Now sold.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks, Alta. I had forgotten that I posted a link here.


----------

